# CPT 49021 Vs. 49080



## allisonm6383 (Jan 16, 2008)

My question is which CPT do I use for different areas? The peritoneum is the lining of the abdomen and abdominal cavity, but what if the patient's abscess is in a specific organ? 
I have a patient with a liver abscess. The radiologist performed a percutaneous drainage (with drainage catheter). I coded 49080 with 77012 because he used CT guidance, was I correct? Thanks


----------



## AWARDEN (Jan 18, 2008)

I think I would use 47011 with 75989 for the CT guidance.


----------



## MLS2 (Jul 14, 2008)

I agree with Awarden.


----------

